# Wie Mauerübergänge richtig abdichten?



## Zermalmer (27. Apr. 2014)

Hi,
eigentlich hatte ich ja pyro versprochen meinen Thread mal wieder mit neuen Bildern und Informationen zu versorgen.
Aber erstens kommt es anders und zweitens als man denkt.

Eigentlich sieht mein Terassenbelag ganz in Ordnung aus....



Wenn da nicht eine Intelligenzbestie Dehnungsfugen eingebaut hätte, die falsch ausgeführt wurden.
So hat es (trotz zwischenzeitlicher neu Abdichtung durch mich) jahre lang immer schön das Wasser in den Gartenkeller laufen lassen.
Einige werden wissen wie sich Hohlblocksteine verhalten, wenn sie ständig feucht sind 
Inzwischen sah es dann zu Ostern im Keller so aus:




Nun habe ich alles rausgekloppt um es neu und hoffetnlich richtig zu machen.




Links vom Betonträger ist eine alte Betondecke der Terasse.
Sehe ich das richtig, das ich an der Übergangsstelle mit Dichtschlämme arbeiten sollte?
Auf der andere Seite, wo das Loch nun ist, muss ich einen neuen Träger mit Eisen eingiessen (wird sicher ne riesen Schal- und Fummelarbeit)
Sollte ich den alten Betonträger vor dem eingiessen des neuen Deckenteils mit Bitumendickschicht einpinseln, damit der übergang zwischen altem Träger und neuem Deckenteil mit Sicherheit dicht ist?

Weitere Vorschläge sind gerne Willkommen!


----------



## samorai (27. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Andreas!
Dichtschlämme ist schlecht sie zieht Wasser, Bitumen-Dickschicht kann man nicht pinseln, nur spachteln.
Ich hätte es mit Dachpappe abgeklebt oder flüssige Folie genommen.
Auch würde ich kein Eisenträger nehmen, sondern selbst einen Sturz oder Träger aus Beton gissen,beide lassen sich nach her besser verbinden bzw. verfüllen.
Die Sorgen freie Terrasse geht so: Gefällebeton; Dachpappe geklebt; Gefrier-Beutel mit Beton verfüllt und Terrassenplatte drauf, mit dem Hammer und Holz ausgerichtet, fertig.
Das Wasser wird durch die nicht verfugten Fugen ablaufen und trotzdem nicht in Dein Keller eindringen.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Zermalmer (27. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Ron,
mir scheint bei uns liegen verschiedene Ansichten vor oder du verstehst mich nicht richtig oder ich Dich nicht.
Das is aber nicht schlimm 

Also... das Loch habe ich vor von unten zu Verschalen und Moniereisen einzubringen, welches ich dann komplett mit Beton verfülle...also im Prinzip einen Stahlbetonträger zu erzeugen. (Scheiss viel Arbeit, aber meiner Meinung nach nicht anders zu bewerkstelligen um wieder ein tragendes Element für die Betonplatte des Anbaus (rechts mit den Fliesen) zu schaffen.

Da ich befürchte, dass der neue Beton mit dem 40 Jahre alten gegossenen Betonträger nicht unbedingt eine 100%ige Verbindung eingeht hatte ich mir überlegt ihn mit (vielleicht habe ich den falschen Begriff verwendet) mit Bitumenanstrich (dachte das heisst Dickschichtbitumen) einstreiche, das zwischen den beiden Betonarten eine flexible aber dichtende (recht langlebige) Schicht ist.

Auf der anderen Seite wollte ich den 'Übergang' (zwischen dem Betonfertigträger) und der gut 40 Jahre alten Betonplatte (auf dem die Vollklinker gelegt sind) den 'Riss' etwas mit der Flex ausarbeiten und dann mit mehreren Schichten Dichtschlämme 'ausgiessen', bevor dann die fehlenden Klinker wieder aufgeklebt werden (mit Betonschicht und Kleber dann halt)

Dachpappe und Flüssigfolie sind mitunter gute Werkstoffe, aber ich denke für diesen Zweck sind sie nicht langlebig genug.
Es gibt Dachpappstreifen für aufsteigende Nässe im Mauerwerk... meintest Du die?
Weiss halt nicht wie die in so einer Verarbeitungssituation reagiert, weil halt auch nässe mitunter von der Seite drückt (wenn ich nachher beim Verfugen mist machen sollte, wie die Stümper früher)


----------



## samorai (28. Apr. 2014)

Wenn Du einschalen willst, denn mach es so. Einen Sturz stellt man auch mit Muniereisen her. Mit der Pappe meinte ich nicht so ein dünnes Zeug's,   .....
Elefantenhaut, Schweißbahn (PYE)!
Dichtschlämme zieht Wasser und im Winter friert sie auf.
Entweder Dickbeschichtung oder Teer-Vergussmasse (wie die Fugen im Strassenbau).

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Zermalmer (28. Apr. 2014)

Ah ok Ron, jetzt sind wir beieinander 
An Elefantenhaut hatte ich zeitweise auch schon gedacht....

Also, ich habe mir heute erstmal die fehlenden Klinkerziegel besorgt... etwas verfrüht, wenn ich doch noch gar keinen Träger bzw. Trägerschicht habe, aber der sehr freundliche Baustoffhändler hat mich auch versucht mit Ideen zu versorgen, die ich wahrscheinlich auch teilweise aufgreifen werde.

Zum einen riet er zur Ditra-Drain Matte von Schlüter... liest sicht gut, hat aber ihren Preis und ich muss schauen, ob sich das auch ohne erneuerung der kompletten Terassenfläche überhaupt benutzen lässt, denn ich habe ja dann keine komplette 'Entwässerung', sondern nur von dem neu gemachten Teil, was sicher unvorteilhaft ist.

Alternativ hatte er zu Dichtpulver für Zement (um den neuen Träger Wasserdichter zu machen) geraten (liesse sich aber auch auf die Klebeschicht und ggf. Fugen ausweiten, wie ich gelesen habe) in kombination mit Bitumen/Teranstrich bei den Rissen und Übergängen, die ich dann aber nur Kraftschlüssig neu verkleben könnte, wenn ich eine entsprechend dicke Klebeschicht (~10mm) hin bekomme, sonst wird mir das auch wieder wegbröseln.


Hab noch eine weitere Frage nun angesammelt... Der ca. 3m x 60cm x 20cm Träger, der entstehen soll... langt mir da 6er Moniereisen?
Es soll auf die 3m 11 Querstreben geben (Oder wenn ich bekomme, gebogene Sturzbügel) und ich wollte sie der länge nach in 6er oder 9er Block herstellen...
Oder sollte ich auf 8er Moniereisen gehen?
An der Stelle ist es so, das gut 40cm unter einer 5cm Betondecke und die anderen 20cm unter den Klinkern liegt.
Ebenfalls ist es so, das in dem Bereich zwar drüber gelaufen wird aber nie wirklich eine Dauerbelastung von statten geht (ausser mal kurzfristig 4 Kisten Bier auf dem Weg zum Kühli )


----------



## samorai (29. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Andreas! 
8 er Muniereisen sind auf der länge von 3 m sehr angebracht. Immer von Auflage zu Auflage, nicht quer.D.h.von Kellerwand zu Kellerwand ab den unteren Drittel im Abstand von 8 - 10 cm, im oberen Drittel legst Du im Abstand von 15 cm kurze Eisen ein im Abstand von 15 cm von vorhandener Decke zur anderen Decke. Nur quer ist falsch. Fall's die Decke noch mal einstürzt (ein anderes Stück) bricht das neue nicht mit, denn es liegt ja auf den Kellermauern auf.
An einer Schweißbahn willst Du nicht ran, ist dir vermutlich zu dick?
Und Trasszement?

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Zermalmer (29. Apr. 2014)

Hi Ron,
an 8er habe ich inzwischen auch schon eher gedacht... mal gucken wie groß der Preisunterschied zu den 10ern ist.

Klar von Auflage zu Auflage. Die Quereinheiten, um vertikale Stabilität zu erhalten, würde ich mit Bügeln oder Sturzbügeln (rechteckig gebogen) bewerkstelligen.

Die vorhandenen Betonträger haben I-Form und auf den 3m 11 'Ausbuchtungen', die etwas in die Träger hinein gehen. Die will ich nutzen, um den ganzen Käfig "aufzuhängen" (ich nehme sogar an, das die eben für solches gedacht sind) , bevor ich dann das ganze von unten verschale, denn einfach hochheben und verschalen kann man dann beim Gesamtgewicht des Käfigs sicher vergessen 

Die Menge der Bügel würde ich dann auf ca. 22 bestimmen (doppelte der Ausbuchtungsträger)

Zur besseren Veranschaulichung und weil Du Dir so viel mühe mit mir gibst, habe ich mal schnell eine Skizze angefertigt, wie ich mir den Träger im Querschnitt vorstelle.
 
Dunkelgrau = vorhandene Betonplatte
Mittelgrau = vorhandene I-Träger
Hellblau = Anordnung der gedachten Moniereisen
(wobei das äussere Quadrat halt nicht einzeln sein soll, sondern (wenn möglich) halt fertige oder selbstgebogene Bügel)

Was das Thema Schweissbahnen angeht, da habe ich mich gerade (vorläufig) bei meinem Garagendach davor gedrückt, weil ich das mittelfristig auch machen muss und schon überlegt habe, dieses eben auch selber zu machen.
Inzwischen gibt es nicht mehr viel, was ich nicht doch als Heimwerker doch mal gemacht habe...
Vielleicht zähle ich dann irgendwann halt doch auch Schweissbahnen auch dazu.

Die Dicke der Schweissbahnen kenne ich optisch schon... was das für die neu Aufbringung des Belages und die verschiedenen Niveaus bedeuten würde, dass muss ich mir erst noch genauer anschauen, wenn ich den Träger gemacht habe.
Ganz aus dem Rennen sind sie auf jedenfall noch nicht 

Bis der Träger fertig ist kann ich mir nämlich noch genau das Saug und Kappilarverhalten der restlichen Terrasse anschauen, denn der aktuell offene Teil trocknet nur sehr sehr langsam (bei dem Wetter und trotz großzügiger Abdeckung) ab.
Das verrät viel über den Rest des Belages und ob man doch weiter gehen sollte oder mit einer Zwischenlösung (Bahn oder Bitumen oder andere Lösung dichtet ggf. weit genug ab, das der Feuchteeintrag im Keller nahe Null ist, weils eben besser ist als vorher)


----------



## samorai (30. Apr. 2014)

Wenn Du Schweissbahn verwendest, wird sich Feuchtigkeit an der Decke absetzen, denke auf alle Fälle über eine Belüftung nach ( wie beim Filter, unten rein oben raus).

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Zermalmer (30. Apr. 2014)

Hi Ron,
Alles Links von dem neuen Träger ist mit einem Wintergarten überdacht und gefliest und fähig zu Atmen.

Wenn, dann würden Bahnen nur ausserhalb eingesetzt, um eben das eindringen von Wasser im Terassenbereich zu verhindern.
Aber Danke für die Erinnerung kein Feuchtbiotop zu bauen


----------



## samorai (30. Apr. 2014)

Na dann gutes gelingen!

Ron!


----------

